
The search engine manipulation effect and its possible impact on elections [pdf] - jonbaer
http://www.pnas.org/content/112/33/E4512.full.pdf
======
drallison
Robert Epstein has given a couple of talks on the search engine effect at
Stanford which have been published to YouTube.

Stanford Seminar - Unethical Algorithms of Massive Scale - YouTube Video for
epstein youtube stanford ▶ 1:23:56
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7qT_38iRSc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7qT_38iRSc)
Jun 8, 2017 - Uploaded by stanfordonline EE380: Computer Systems Colloquium
Seminar Unethical Algorithms of Massive Scale: New Data, a New ...

Stanford Seminar - The Search Engine Manipulation Effect ... - YouTube Video
for epstein youtube stanford search engine ▶ 1:14:04
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSN6LE06J54](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSN6LE06J54)

Oct 29, 2015 - Uploaded by stanfordonline "The Search Engine Manipulation
Effect (SEME) and Its Unparalleled Power To Influence How We Think ...

